# Gulf Coast Grand Slam Inshore/Offshore



## JoeZ

It's that time again folks.

We're gearing up for the 3rd annual Grand Slam. This year we're again partnering with the Outcast Mega Shark and will be down at Palafox. We've even combined captains' meetings and awards ceremony to make it the largest single fishing event in the area.

Here are some of the details with everything outlined online at http://saltwater-events.com/gulf_coast_grand_slam_-_inshoreoffshore

<SPAN lang=EN><P align=center>*Offshore*<P align=center>Entry fee<P align=left>Offshore = $325 per boat. *<P align=center>Optional Cash Prizes*<P align=left>Species = $50 and $100<P align=left>Slam = $50, $100 and $200.<P align=left>Across the board will be $1,425*<P align=center>Payouts*<P align=center>based on 30 boats*<P align=center>Slam<P align=left>1st: *2,500 *2nd: *1,750 *3rd: *1,000*<P align=center>Species*<P align=left>$1,000 first place grouper, red snapper and amberjack<P align=left>$500 for first place triggerfish and king<P align=left>Lady angler: Heaviest fish = $500<P align=left>*<P align=center>Inshore*<P align=left>Entry Fee = $200*<P align=center>Optional Cash Prizes*<P align=left>Species = $50 and $100<P align=left>Slam = $50, $100 and $200.<P align=left>Across the board will be $1,000*<P align=center>Payouts*<P align=center>based on 30 boats*<P align=center>Slam<P align=left>1st:* 2,500 *2nd: *1,250 *3rd: *750*<P align=center>Species*<P align=left>$400 for top redfish, trout and flounder

Lady angler: Heaviest fish =$300



We also have a big junior division planned -- free entry for all children 12 and younger and the parents do not need to be part of the tournament. Simply fish with your kids and bring in any of the eight eligible species (land or boat) for a chance to win. More on that soon.


----------



## John B.

i'm in.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Joe - can a boat in the offshore divsion win more than one prize?


----------



## MAXWELL

I have two questions for you Joe. First, who is putting the inshore tournament on this year I know it was Chris and Dusty last year? Second, will it be a shotgun start both days with the combined weight of two slams?


----------



## R. Long

I would like to know also on the above ^ ?


----------



## JoeZ

Shane,

One prize per boat per division. You can win the Slam and all the species.


----------



## JoeZ

Ryan,

I'm putting it on and there will be a shotgun each day with a slam each day. Six fish max over the course of two days but -- for the inshore only -- five can beat six if the weight is there.


----------



## Jhoe

I should probably join the inshore tournament. I'm not sure how much bleach i'd need for the Gulf.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Jhoe (7/14/2009)*I should probably join the inshore tournament. I'm not sure how much bleach i'd need for the Gulf.


More than a lot.


----------



## Brant Peacher

What time is take off each morning for the inshore?


----------



## Flatspro

Thinking of fishing the Shark side since Clorox is backing out of sponsorship due to all the controversy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!


----------



## JoeZ

> *Brant Peacher (7/15/2009)*What time is take off each morning for the inshore?


5:30 a.m. Official sunrise is at 6:12.

Chad,

Clorox is in for a lifetime sponsorship. Winner gets a specialty print, autographedby me T-shirt.


----------



## R. Long

Where do you sign up for this tournament at. I havent been able to find a brochure or any info other than this page.


----------



## JoeZ

Registration forms are making their way to area tackle shops and the full book should be out shortly.


----------



## pure bay

It's about time somebody does an inshore tournament where you actually are able to win the divisions you actually won. 

Instead of this only win one prize per tournament crap. If you win you win!


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE pump & wind on'em!!!!

I plan on fishing this one again. Had a great time last year. Was a blast weighing in fish in front of all those people.


----------



## JoeZ

> *pure bay (7/16/2009)*It's about time somebody does an inshore tournament where you actually are able to win the divisions you actually won.
> 
> Instead of this only win one prize per tournament crap. If you win you win!


I'm a firm believer that if you're the badass for the day, by all means take home all the trophies. A lot of people, and there's good arguement for it, want as many winners as possible. Life's just not like that though.

SeaMonkey's right, winner or not, you still get to hang fish in front of thousands of people and they eat it up.


----------



## JoeZ

Full rules are up on the site and any new rules will either be psoted there or announced at capt's meeting.

Changes for this year include NO electric reels in the offshore and you do not need to weigh six fish in the inshore to win as well as details on what qualifies as unsportsmanlike conduct (basically don't be a jackass) and stuff about landfall and refueling. You can get gas just don't get out of the boat.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

We'll be there again Joe, this is my favorite tournament of the year. For those who are thinking about it- FISH. It is awesome to be able to weigh your fish in front of that big of a crowd and the tournament is an absolute blast.With all of the different species, you have several ways to win money and the entry fee is relatively inexpensive. JoeZ does it right and hopefully all of his hard work will be rewarded with a bunch of boats this year.This is also something you can enter if youwere just planning on fishing the shark tournament. You are going to be out there anyways so may as well bring somebottom fishingrods and reels and better your chances to bring something to the scales.Good luck to all whodecide to enter.


----------



## Sam Roberts

*We are gonna have none of this!*


----------



## JoeZ

To avoid confusion,

Here is the new thread with all updated info.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic388013-35-1.aspx


----------

